# DGS 6500 - Transaxle or Motion Belt?



## Louis Phelps (Apr 23, 2020)

New to the forum so if this question has been asked and answered already, I apologize in advance.
I have a DGS 6500 (built by Husqvarna) that has recently been having issues moving forward. It seems to be more prevalent when I first start up the mower, but seems to go away after a few minutes as long as I am on flat ground. The issue returns going up an incline, but is not as much of a problem as when I first start it up. 
The transaxle is a Tuff Torq K66 (K66y per the label). My first question is considering the issue is only temporary or only on specific terrain, is this most likely an issue with the motion belt rather than the transaxle? From the research I have already done, everyone says the transaxle needs to be purged, but per Tuff Torq, the K66 is self purging. The second question is regarding how to change the oil in the transaxle without having to remove it from the mower. Per Tuff Torq, the drain plugs are on the bottom of the transaxle, and the fill plugs are on the top. With the DGS 6500, the gas tank is mounted above the transaxle and I can't see a way to access them easily. Any suggestions?


----------



## Louis Phelps (Apr 23, 2020)

Ok. For all of the past and future reviewers, I was able to resolve the issue with my mower. Turns out the problem was the drive belt. After removing, and inspecting the old belt, I found it was cut about half way through which allowed it to stretch, and as a result, caused the drive issues. Replacing it was a little more of a challenge than I thought it would be, but I got it done. I can tell you the owner's manual will lead you 180 degrees in the wrong direction. It advises you to start at the rear and work forward. Wrong. Work from the front to the rear, and it will be easier. For reference, there is a good video on Youtube titled, "Replace Drive Belt Husqvarna Yard Tractor". Sorry, too new to the forum to paste links. The biggest curve ball I had to deal with was getting the belt passed the bolt that mounts the fan on the top of the transaxle. There wasn't enough clearance between the top of the bolt and the bottom of the gas tank. I had to remove both rear wheels, and then loosen the four bolts that connect the transaxle to the frame to open up the gap enough to get the belt passed the bolt. After that, it just a matter of routing the belt correctly around the pulleys, and through the guides. The mower drives like new!
The second question I asked was whether or not it would be necessary to remove the transaxle from the mower to change the oil. For the DGS 6500, the short answer is "Yes" as you cannot access the fill plugs because of the gas tank, but if you have a different brand/model mower or hydrostatic transmission, this may not be the case. I did not change the oil in the transaxle while I was replacing the drive belt, and in retrospect, I probably should have while I had everything torn down, but that will come at a later date. For reference, here is another video on Youtube titled, "HOW TO REPLACE a TRANSMISSION / TRANSAXLE - RIDING LAWNMOWER Hydrostatic Transmission Replacement" that does good job of showing how to remove a hydrostatic transaxle from a mower. When I get around to replacing the oil in the transaxle, I will update this thread with how that process goes for the DGS 6500.


----------



## Potownguy (Aug 1, 2021)

Louis Phelps said:


> Ok. For all of the past and future reviewers, I was able to resolve the issue with my mower. Turns out the problem was the drive belt. After removing, and inspecting the old belt, I found it was cut about half way through which allowed it to stretch, and as a result, caused the drive issues. Replacing it was a little more of a challenge than I thought it would be, but I got it done. I can tell you the owner's manual will lead you 180 degrees in the wrong direction. It advises you to start at the rear and work forward. Wrong. Work from the front to the rear, and it will be easier. For reference, there is a good video on Youtube titled, "Replace Drive Belt Husqvarna Yard Tractor". Sorry, too new to the forum to paste links. The biggest curve ball I had to deal with was getting the belt passed the bolt that mounts the fan on the top of the transaxle. There wasn't enough clearance between the top of the bolt and the bottom of the gas tank. I had to remove both rear wheels, and then loosen the four bolts that connect the transaxle to the frame to open up the gap enough to get the belt passed the bolt. After that, it just a matter of routing the belt correctly around the pulleys, and through the guides. The mower drives like new!
> The second question I asked was whether or not it would be necessary to remove the transaxle from the mower to change the oil. For the DGS 6500, the short answer is "Yes" as you cannot access the fill plugs because of the gas tank, but if you have a different brand/model mower or hydrostatic transmission, this may not be the case. I did not change the oil in the transaxle while I was replacing the drive belt, and in retrospect, I probably should have while I had everything torn down, but that will come at a later date. For reference, here is another video on Youtube titled, "HOW TO REPLACE a TRANSMISSION / TRANSAXLE - RIDING LAWNMOWER Hydrostatic Transmission Replacement" that does good job of showing how to remove a hydrostatic transaxle from a mower. When I get around to replacing the oil in the transaxle, I will update this thread with how that process goes for the DGS 6500.


Thanks Louis. Some good info there.I have the same machine...1300 hours on it, and still going.


----------

